# In search of tac. llight



## jmilbank0080 (Oct 4, 2009)

I just added XD 45 full size to my collection and plan on keeping it in the nightstand. I would like to get a light for for the rail. I really have no plan on carrying it so size isnt an issue. I'm looking for a good deal nice light cheap price, know of any deals? Thanks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think the X300 is one of the best lights. The TRL1 can be had for less than $100 - but they tend to crap out from what I have read. The X300 is built very well.

They are $200-$250, depending on where ya buy it at, though


----------



## jmilbank0080 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks Ship, I like the trl-1.


----------



## braneserjen (Sep 23, 2010)

I've had two TLR-1's on my beretta so far and i'm not impressed. The surefire X300's i have on both my XD45 tactical and my Daniel Defense carbine have been excellent. while not the cheapest the surefires have been great. over a thousand rounds through each weapon with no hiccups in the X300.

now, the Beretta PX4 in .40 and my poor TLR-1 are a different story. I recently got the PX4 for the girlfriend as something less intimidating for her to shoot. Now this was back in august. since then, we've put close to 700 rounds through it and neither one has held up. the first light broke at 400 rounds, second one we believe failed somewhere around 6-700 round mark.


----------



## buck-boost (Sep 21, 2010)

The x300 or x400 is the only way to go IMHO. Buy quality and cry only once.

I'm not really sure why any one would go cheap on a purchase such as this.:smt104


----------



## Springfield Armory (Jan 20, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> I think the X300 is one of the best lights. The TRL1 can be had for less than $100 - but they tend to crap out from what I have read. The X300 is built very well.
> 
> They are $200-$250, depending on where ya buy it at, though


I got the X300 on my TRP,and its never failed me.

Buck-boost,its amazing how we have the same guns.


----------

